# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] العصف الذهنى

## اسكندرانى

أسلوب العصف الذهني أسلوب متبع في المؤسسات الشهيرة والمعروفة اليابانية منها والأمريكية، ويقوم المشتركون خلال جلسات العصف الذهني بإطلاق أكبر عدد ممكن من الأفكار دون تقييمها، أو الحكم عليها، حتى إذا انتهوا من توليد الأفكار؛ بدأوا يقيمونها ويقارنون فيما بينها، حتى يتوصلوا إلى أفضل فكرة أو مجموعة من الأفكار لحل المشكلة.

وكما هو واضح من التعريف، فإن هذا الأسلوب يعتمد على إثارة ذهن المشتركين، وتوليد أفكار جديدة، وتوفير حلول كثيرة بديلة، ومناقشة هذه الحلول حتى يتمكن من الوصول إلى أحسن حل. وعملية العصف الذهني تقوم على أساسين:



 الأساس الأول

تأجيل الحكم على الأفكار ونقدها، لأن الأفراد المشاركين في جلسة العصف الذهني سيحجمون عن طرح الأفكار عند إحساسهم بأن أفكارهم سيتم نقدها أو تقييمها. 
 الأساس الثاني

الكم يولد الكيف، أي أن كثرة الأفكار مهما كانت سخيفة أو صغيرة؛ ستؤدي حتمًا إلى توليد أفكار جيدة ومفيدة.

وعلى وفق هذين الأساسين تمر جلسات العصف الذهني عبر مرحلتين: 


المرحلة الأولى 

مرحلة توليد الأفكار وبدائلها
وفيها يطرح كل شخص أي فكرة تدور بباله، ولا تقيم هذه الفكرة، وإنما يتم تسجيلها في ورقة. 

و يتم ذلك كما يلى

- دعوة أعضاء الفريق للاجتماع.

- يقوم مدير الاجتماع بذكر المشكلة وتحديدها.

- يدعو المدير الأعضاء لاقتراح بدائل الحل، مشجعًا أي فكرة تطرح حتى الغريب منها والسخيف، ولا يسمح بمناقشة هذه البدائل، أو التعليق عليها أو نقدها. 

- من الممكن بل من المستحب أن يبني أي فرد في الفريق فكرته على فكرة اقترحها أحد الأفراد الآخرين، فيبني عليها ويطورها، ليصل إلى فكرة أخرى جديدة.

- تجميع وتسجيل أكبر عدد ممكن من الحلول، بصرف النظر عن جودتها.

- الاستمرار في توليد الأفكار حتى يتوقف الأعضاء عن طرح الأفكار، وبعدها تبدأ مرحلة التقييم لاختيار الأفكار الأنسب. 



المرحلة الثانية
 تنقية بدائل الحل
حيث يتم فى هذة المرحلة تقييم هذه الأفكار والبدائل، وتحليلها واختيار الأنسب منها.
وذلك من خلال:
ـ شرح معنى كل بديل، وتجميع البدائل المتشابهة، وتقسيمها على مجموعات.

ـ استبعاد البدائل البعيدة عن الواقع الغير ممكنة التطبيق.

ـ عرض إيجابيات وسلبيات كل البدائل، وإجراء مقارنة بينها. 

ـ اختيار أنسب بديل وتحديد أسلوب تطبيقه.

ـوضع خطة عمل واضحة لتطبيق البديل الذي تم اختياره.

----------


## سابرينا

*استاذى العزيز / اسكندرانى 
دائما اطلالتك بها كل جديد  للقاعة 
تسجيل حضور ومتابعة للعصف الذهنى 
تلميذتك سابرينا*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> يقوم مدير الاجتماع بذكر المشكلة وتحديدها.


السلام عليكم 
اولا اشكرك لدعوتي لموضوع قيم ويستحق المتابعة
ثانيا في انتظار المشكلة..
دمت بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اهلا بك اخي اسكندراني دعوة جميلة لحضور الاجتماع يوم الجمعة لتقديم افكارنا عن تطوير قاعة رجال الاعمال
جاهز للمرحلة الاولي ان شاء الله و ما يليها من اقتراحات
هذا ليس موضوع حتي نقول عنه انه جميل او رائع 
و لكنه اسلوب اداري ناجح جدا اعشقه
دمت بخير
*

----------


## mada4top

اخي اسكندراني 

اشكرك علي الموضوع الرائع وايضا اشكرك علي دعوتك لي لهذا الموضوع

واتمني ان استطيع المساعدة فيه 

وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد من هذا الطرح القيم

في انتظار المشاركات

----------


## سوما

أستاذى الفاضل\ أ. نادر..
أشكرك على دعوتك الجميلة لهذا الأجتماع الهام وفكرته فعلا جميلة  :y: ..وأن شاء الله نقدر نستفيد ونفيد.. 
تسجيل حضور ومتابعة أن شاء الله .. :f:

----------


## أمــونــة

أستاذي الفاضل .. أستاذ نادر
جزاك الله خيرا على الإبداعات الجميلة .. 
وفي انتظار المشكلة .. ومتابعة للموضوع ان شاء الله
جزاك الله خيرا على الدعوة اللطيفة  :f:

----------


## القواس

شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل
و أمركم شورى بينكم
و لو اتبعنا ذلك لكنا أعظم الأمم

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *استاذى العزيز / اسكندرانى 
> دائما اطلالتك بها كل جديد  للقاعة 
> تسجيل حضور ومتابعة للعصف الذهنى 
> تلميذتك سابرينا*




اختى العزيزة 
سابرينا 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على كلماتك الكريمة الطيبة 

وان شاء الله يكون موضوع مفيد لنا 

ونحقق فى اجتماعنا الفائدة المرجوه 

فى انتظارك فى الاجتماع ان شاء الله 

دمتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم 
> اولا اشكرك لدعوتي لموضوع قيم ويستحق المتابعة
> ثانيا في انتظار المشكلة..
> دمت بخير





اخى العزيز 
عاصم ابو ندى
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اهلا ومرحبا بك 

سعيد جدا بوجودك 

ان شاء الله سنضع جدول الاعمال قبل الاجتماع 

فى انتظار تشريفك 

دمت بخير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *اهلا بك اخي اسكندراني دعوة جميلة لحضور الاجتماع يوم الجمعة لتقديم افكارنا عن تطوير قاعة رجال الاعمال
> جاهز للمرحلة الاولي ان شاء الله و ما يليها من اقتراحات
> هذا ليس موضوع حتي نقول عنه انه جميل او رائع 
> و لكنه اسلوب اداري ناجح جدا اعشقه
> دمت بخير
> *





اخى العزيز 
ابن طيبه
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على كلامك الكريم 

دائما يسعدنى وجودك الكريم ورايك المفيد 

وان شاء الله يكون وجودك المتميز فى الاجتماع مفيد
 لطرح افكار جديده وحلول للمشاكل المطروحه 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اخي اسكندراني 
> 
> اشكرك علي الموضوع الرائع وايضا اشكرك علي دعوتك لي لهذا الموضوع
> 
> واتمني ان استطيع المساعدة فيه 
> 
> وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد من هذا الطرح القيم
> 
> في انتظار المشاركات





اخى العزيز 
mada4top 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


وجودك مفيد جدا فى الموضوع 

فالكم يولد الكيف  أي أن كثرة الأفكار مهما كانت صغيرة  ستؤدي حتمًا إلى توليد أفكار جيدة ومفيدة

ومجرد وجودك ووجود الاخوه الكرام سيؤدى بالفعل الى طرح افكار ومقتراحات مفيده بأذن الله 

منتظر وجودك فى الاجتماع 
دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أستاذى الفاضل\ أ. نادر..
> أشكرك على دعوتك الجميلة لهذا الأجتماع الهام وفكرته فعلا جميلة ..وأن شاء الله نقدر نستفيد ونفيد.. 
> تسجيل حضور ومتابعة أن شاء الله ..





اختى العزيزة 
سوما
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على وجودك الكريم وتلبيتك للدعوه 

ان شاء الله نستفيد من وجودك فى الموضوع وفى الاجتماع 


دمتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أستاذي الفاضل .. أستاذ نادر
> جزاك الله خيرا على الإبداعات الجميلة .. 
> وفي انتظار المشكلة .. ومتابعة للموضوع ان شاء الله
> جزاك الله خيرا على الدعوة اللطيفة





اختى العزيزة 
أمــونــة
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على تلبيه الدعوه 

وعلى مشاركتك الطيبه 

وننتظر من حضرتك الاراء والافكار المتميزة 

ولا ننسى ان فحضرتك الحاصلة على 
اوسكار قاعة رجال الاعمال عام 2007
عن موضوعك المتميز 
إدارة الذات ..10 خطوات للنجاح ‏

نترقب مشاركتك و مقترحاتك واراءك  القيمة 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل
> و أمركم شورى بينكم
> و لو اتبعنا ذلك لكنا أعظم الأمم





اخى العزيز 
القواس
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

 جزاك الله كل خير 

صدقت فى كلمتك الموجزة بالغة الحكمة 

 الشورى  هى ما بنى به امجاد قديمة 

ليتنا نتمسك بها 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اموووله

[frame="7 80"]استــــــــــاذى الفاضل....اسكندرانى

أبدعت نقلا واخراجا ومضمونا....

ويكفينى رؤيه اسمك بجانب الموضوع كى اثق تمام انه حقا قــــيـــــــــم


سلمت يمناك

فى انتظار جديدك دائما 


تقبل خالص تحـــــــــــــــــــــــتــــــــى ووافـــــــــر احترامى وتقديرى[/frame]

----------


## سابرينا

*استاذى العزيز / اسكندرانى 
طبعا انا معاكم فى الاجتماع 
انتظرونى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="7 80"]استــــــــــاذى الفاضل....اسكندرانى
> 
> أبدعت نقلا واخراجا ومضمونا....
> 
> ويكفينى رؤيه اسمك بجانب الموضوع كى اثق تمام انه حقا قــــيـــــــــم
> 
> 
> سلمت يمناك
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
اموووله
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على كلماتك الكريمة 

اسعدنى وجودك 

ومنتظرين وجودك معنا فى الاجتماع 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *استاذى العزيز / اسكندرانى 
> طبعا انا معاكم فى الاجتماع 
> انتظرونى*





اختى العزيزة 
سابرينا 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اهلا وسعلا بك 

نحن فى انتظارك 

وفى انتظار مشاركاتك واقتراحاتك 

على ضوء خبرتك القانونية والتجارية 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

مقدمة 

قاعة رجال الاعمال  تختص كما يبدو من الاسم  بشئون الادارة بصفه عامه وتقديم كل ما يهم العمل الادارى من خبرات او استشارات او دراسات وتتنوع موضوعاتها مابين 
ادارية 
قانونيه 
دراسات جدوى 
تطوير الذات 

المشكلة 
تعانى قاعة رجال الاعمال   فى الفترة الاخيرة من قلة عدد الاعضاء المشاركين مع قلة المعروض من موضوعات هامة 

المطلوب 
ينقسم تحديدا الى جزئين مختلفين فى الاتجاه متفقين فى الهدف 

الاول 
تحديد اوجه القصور فى القاعة  وطرق علاجها 

ثانيا 
كيفيه تطوير القاعة ؟ وما هى الوسائل التى تحقق هذا الهدف ؟




وعلى ضوء ماسبق  سنقوم  بعقد اجتماع  عصف ذهنى 


المرحلة الاولى يومى الجمعة والسبت  13 و14 فبراير  

لتقديم  رؤيه  بما تحتاجه القاعة من الاقتراحات والافكار والاراء مهما كانت صغيرة او منقوله او مطبقه فى مكان اخر فالكم يولد الكيف ، أي أفكار  او اقتراحات مهما كانت صغيرة؛ ستؤدي حتمًا إلى توليد أفكار جيدة ومفيدة

ملحوظه هامه  

تأجيل الحكم على الأفكار او مناقشاتها فى هذه المرحله 

من الممكن  أن يبني  او يضيف أي فرد  فكرته على فكرة اقترحها من سبقه فيبني عليها ويطورها، ليصل إلى فكرة أخرى جديدة


الاخوه الاعزاء 
مشاركتكم تعنى الكثير لتطوير قاعة رجال الاعمال 
ننتظر مشاركتكم البناءه فى هذا الاجتماع 
دمتم بكل خير

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*


أخي .. إسكندراني

الموضوع جيد - علي الأقل بالنسبة لي - 
والفكرة الرئيسية به معروضة بشكل جاد وعملي 
حقا أسجل اعجابي بالموضوع 
ولي - بالتأكيد - عودة 
لتقديم فكرتي واقتراحي ان شاءالله
وتحياتي لك اخي ..

: 

نبع الوفاء

*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب اسكندرانى 

اشكرك على طرحك لقضية هامة لقاعة يشرف عليها أخ طيب مثلك 

ويسعدنى ويشرفنى أن اشارك معكم ولو بكلمات بسيطة من انسان بسيط فقير الى الله مثلى يتعلم منكم الكثير 

واطرح رأيى البسيط وسامحونى ان كان رأيى هذا خطأ ولكن أساعد بما أملكه من كلمات بسيطة 

القاعة جميلة بكل من فيها ولكن ارى أنها متعلقة بالأمور الادارية والأعمال وهذا ما يجعل الاهتمام من اشخاص 

يهتمون بادارة الأعمال وليست متنوعة كى يعتاد دخولها الجميع فهذه الفئة التى تهتم بهذا المجال هى من يهتم بالقاعة 

برغم المشاغل والأعمال التى تجعلهم فى أوقات كثيرة لا يتابعون القاعة ........

 وأما بالنسبة لطرق العلاج ومن خلال كلماتك الطيبة حول نوعية المواضيع من 
ادارية 
قانونيه 
دراسات جدوى 
تطوير الذات 

أرى أنه يمكن أخذ كل نوعية منهم الى فروع مثل عرض قانون يهم الأسرة والأطفال وقانون يهم النقابات مثلا 

وبالنسبة للادارة تتفرع لمواضيع تتعلق بادارة وتربية الأسرة المسلمة وادارة ولى الأمر لها مثال مسلسل ونيس وادارته

وعمل دراسات جدوى لمشاريع صغيرة تساعد الشاب فى بناء حياته ومتابعته بأى طريقة ما وتقديم أفكار جديدة  

تقديم مواضيع لأساليب التربية الحديثة ومعالجة مشكلات المجتمع من الناحية الادارية 

ما اقصده هو تنوع القاعة فى نطاق المواضيع المتعلقة بالقاعة وليس انحصارها فى مواضيع تهم فئة محددة من الأعضاء

سامحونى ان كان كلامى خطأ ولكن كتبت ما أشعر به اتجاه أخوانى وأخواتى فى الله 

وأتمنى لكم الخير والسعادة دائما 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 قاعة رجال الاعمال دورات تدرييية هامه ... أيزو ... كيفية الإدارة ... المشاكل الشائعة .. كل ما يخص رجال الاعمال
  عدد المواضيع  100
عدد المشاركات 2020
مواضيع مثبته 
نمازج لصيغ العقود ..المشاركات 9 000 المشاهدات 52
موسوعة صيغ الدعاوي للمحامين المشاركات 23 000 المشاهدات 173
مركز ابناء مصر للاستشارات القانونية والتجارية المشاركات 88 000 المشاهدات 6168
تنمية بشرية المحاضرة الاولي المشاهدات 45 000 المشاركات1431
اعلي المواضيع مشاهدة 
كيفية كتابة السيرة الذاتية المشاركات 9 000 المشاهدات 36051 
[line]
  اولا رجال الاعمال يبحثون عن ما يضيف الي راس مالهم ولو سنت
وان تواجدوا علي الانترنت فهو للبحث عن ما يضيف اليهم من ارباح أو لمجرد الترفيه فوجودهم في قاعة فك التكشيرة او القاعات المشابهة.....
ثانيا في مثل هذه القاعة رجل الاعمال لن يدخل باسم مستعار
فما هو الداعي لدخول رجل اعمال يمارس اعماله للدخول متخفي!!
اسم القاعة يفضل أن يكون " كيف تصبح من رجال اعمال 
وان كان الهدف هو رجال الاعمال  اذن لابد من اغراءه بالدخول..فنقول مثلا
" خدمات لرجال الاعمال "
فالكتاب يقراء من عنوانه.
من مشاهدة القاعة وجدت ان اعلي مشاهدة كانت لموضوع خدمي تعليمي وللاسف لم يترك اكثر وان لم يكن كلهم الا نسبة لا تذكر من مَن اطلع واستفاد من ذلك الموضوع ولو بكلمة شكر واحدة!!!
المواضيع الخدمية و التعلمية هي اكثر مشاهدة ولكن ينقصها التفاعل ولذلك انصح من يكتب هذه المواضيع ان يجزئها ليحدث التفاعل وان طلب المزيد نزيد ..
المواضيع التي بتاريخ قديم جدا ولا تحصل علي مشاهدة او مشاركة
يتم صياغتها باسلوب اخر وتحذف القديمة منها بعد دعوة صاحب الموضوع ان تواجد لاعادة طرحها .
في مصر اكثر من كلية تجارة وادارة اعمال وهذا بخلاف المعاهد المهتمة والمتخصصة في هذا المجال وان تم ربط مناهج هذه الجامعات والمعاهد بالقاعة ووجد الطلاب وهم اصحاب اعمال الغد
مناهجهم ميسرة لسعوا الي القاعة وافادوا واستفادو...

 *عرض نمازج من رجال اعمال ناجحين عرب واجانب
 *عرض المتاح من فرص تمويلية علي مستوى الشباب
 *عرض التجارب الفاشلة ودراسة اسباب الفشل
 *اخبار رجال الاعمال المشهورين في نشرة اخبارية عن رجال الاعمال..
 * دعوة للخير أنت رجل اعمال مد يديك ودعم جمعية ولتكن" ماما عيشة – تحت التاسيس"
 *القائمة السوداء " رجال اعمال نحذرك منهم "
 *رجال اعمال نتمني نفعل فعلهم " اظهار فعل خير لرجل اعمال مشهور"
 *هل هناك فرصة لهذا المشروع !
الكتاب يقرا من عنوانه 
تحياتي لكم جميعا
دمتم بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> قاعة رجال الاعمال دورات تدرييية هامه ... أيزو ... كيفية الإدارة ... المشاكل الشائعة .. كل ما يخص رجال الاعمال
> عدد المواضيع 100
> عدد المشاركات 2020
> مواضيع مثبته 
> نمازج لصيغ العقود ..المشاركات 9 000 المشاهدات 52
> موسوعة صيغ الدعاوي للمحامين المشاركات 23 000 المشاهدات 173
> مركز ابناء مصر للاستشارات القانونية والتجارية المشاركات 88 000 المشاهدات 6168
> تنمية بشرية المحاضرة الاولي المشاهدات 45 000 المشاركات1431
> ...


 
مجهود رائع  من ابو ندى وإحصائية رائعة  تساعد كل من يريد أن يشارك فى تحليل هذه المشكلة من جذورها
والرائع أيضا هو فكرة صاحب الموضوع الأخ العزيز إسكندرانى ودعوتنا لإجتماع العصف الذهنى   Brain Storm Meeting وعدم تحرجه أبدا من كتابة  
على موضوعه ولعل هذا يكون درسا مستفادا للأجيال الجديدة والناشئة من أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر الأحباب...

واضح من إحصاء ابو ندى أن أكبر المواضيع إقبالا 




> كيفية كتابة السيرة الذاتية المشاركات 9 000 المشاهدات 36051





وللأسف هذا الموضوع وهو الأكثر مشاهدة موضوع يهم الباحثين عن عمل ولا يهم رجال الأعمال بنفس القدر لذا  جاء إقبال الشباب عليه  كبيرا جدا ....

وللتحليل بقية بإذن الله

----------


## drmustafa

أخى اسكندرانى 
أشكرك على دعوتكم الكريمة لحضور الاجتماع 
وأهنئك على هذا الأسلوب الإدارى الرائع 

لى عودة إن شاء الله لوضع المقترحات 
دمتم فى أمان الله

----------


## ابن طيبة

*



			
				الاول 
تحديد اوجه القصور فى القاعة وطرق علاجها
			
		

القاعة من وجهة نظري ليست بها اوجه قصور و لن القصور منا نحن الاعضاء 





			
				ثانيا 
كيفيه تطوير القاعة ؟ وما هى الوسائل التى تحقق هذا الهدف ؟
			
		

* من وجهة نظري زيادة المواضيع الخدمية للشباب و المقبلين علي العمل و كيف نساعدهم علي اختبارات الوظيفة التي تعدها الشركات الان
* عرض نماذج لاختبارات الذكاء و الاختبارات النفسية التي يجب علي المتقدمين للوظيفة من اجتيازها ثم تدريبهم علي طريقة الحل
* بما ان مجالي ادارة الموارد البشرية فاقوم الان بكتابة موضوع مطول عن ادارة الموارد البشرية و اقسامها و كيف يتعامل الموظف بها مع التامينات و مكتب العمل ......الخ و كذلك وضع النماذج الذي يحتاجها مديرو و موظفي الموارد البشرية لتسهيل اعمالهم
* نريد وضع دليل بالوظائف الخالية و لو يتم تجميعه من خلال فريق عمل من خلال الجرائد في اول اصدار لها و يتم نشره لمساعدة الشباب علي الحصول علي وظائف 

ده مؤقتا اللي عندي و راجع تاني*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

الإحصائيات التالية هى للمقارنه السريعة بين النسب المئوية *للمواضيع و المشاركات فى القاعات الأكثر إقبالا مع القاعات الأضعف إقبالا (العينه هى13 قاعة فقط) وهذا يعنى أننا حذفنا بعض القاعات قليلة الإقبال علما بأن هذا لن يؤثر كثيرا على مراكز وقيم القاعات الأضعف وهى على النحو التالى:**اللغات**رجال الأعمال**العلمية**تحت العشرين***

*يتضح من هذا التوزيع الإحصائى أن القاعة السياسية هى أكثر القاعات فى عدد الموضوعات ويليها فى ذلك لقاءات فى حب الله ثم القاعة العامة*  
 


*يتضح من هذا التوزيع الإحصائى أن الترتيب أنعكس وجاءت لقاءات فى حب الله هى أكثر القاعات فى عدد المشاركات ويليها فى ذلك القاعة العامة  ثم القاعة السياسية  مما يؤكد  على مقدار حب أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر للأمور الدينية  وحب الله ورسوله*   
*التوصية:*
عمل بعض إعلانات الدعاية الدورية داخل المنتدى للتشجيع على الدخول والمشاركة فى القاعات الأقل والأضعف إقبالا

----------


## nariman

*السلام عليكم* 

*إزيك أستاذ نادر ..يارب بخير دائماً ..بشكر حضرتك على الدعوة وإهتمامك الدائم بالتطوير*

*أنا طبعاً لا أدعي الخبرة..لكن بشوف أن أوجه القصور في أي قاعة الجزء الأهم منه يقع على الأعضاء وبالطبع المشرفين بصفتهم أعضاء أيضا*
*قاعة رجال الأعمال زي ماقال أستاذ أشرف المجاهد مشكلتها انها بتخص فئة محددة مننا بتدخل علشان مواضيع معينة وده مش غلط  إنما علشان نزود التفاعل ونجذب الأقلام والمشاركات لازم نتنوع أكتر داخلها* 
*ممكن نعمل فريق نجمع الأعضاء اللي لهم خبرة تجارية وقانونية علشان نكثف الموضوعات اللي مش بس تهم رجال الأعمال كمان تهم الشباب المبتدئين لأنها فئة ضخمة* 
*عجبني جدا اقتراح ابن طيبة بوضع دليل للوظائف الخالية والتصنيف حسب كل مجال..وطبعاً أهم شئ انه يكون متجدد أسبوعياً*
*كمان فيه إعلانات عن دورات تدريبية للمحاسبين والكمبيوتر..الخ  ممكن نجمعها بشكل دوري من الصحف ونضيفها لوحدها لمن يهمه الأمر*

*لي عودة ان شاء الله ومتابعة معكم*
*تحياتي*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

أخي الحبيب .. اسكندراني

كما عودتنا دوا بافكار ومحاولات دؤبة للوصول لدرجة من الاكتمال
كمنتدى وكموضوعات واقلام..

وان جاءت فكرتك بما لم نعهده في حياتنا اليومية .. واساليبنا الادارية
فهى قد ادخلتنا بالفعل ( ولو بالفكرة والاقتراح ) اعضاء ومشرفيين
في تجمع جميل راقي الهدف 

وقد تأكد نجاح فكرتك بمشاركات اخوانى الكرام من سبقوني بالرد
اتمنى نجاح سلسلة الاجتماعات القادمة باذن الله

واسمح لي بتحية اخونا ..عاصم ابوندي
على اجتهاده باعطاءنا نبذه تحليلة تكون هى البداية الصحيحة في
الدخول في المناقشة وعرض المشكلة

واذن بالعودة مرة اخرى للمشاركة باقتراح او فكرة تساهم مع باقى
اجتهادات اخوانى الاعضاء في الوصول لتصور ومعالجة جيدة
 للمشكلة محل الاجتماع

خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
هدف جميل من ان يقوم رجال الخبره بمناقشه جاده ومعرفه اوجه القصور واسباب النجاح لاى عمل 
لما له من خبرات ناجحه ومفيده للشباب 
شكراً لك استاذ اسكندرانى على ماتقوم به من جهد اثابك الله عليه ان شاء الله
 وزى ماقال اخونا الفاضل استاذ ابن طيبه القاعه ليست بها قصور ولكن التقصير من الاعضاء الذين لايشاركون فى المشاركات والمواضيع 
انا مهتمه حالياً بكيفه معرفه ( دراسات الجدوى ) وهتابع باهتمام شديد ماسيسفر عنه هذا الموضوع الهام 
جزاك الله خيراً 

مع تحياتى

----------


## سابرينا

*مساء الخيراستاذ / اسكندرانى 
 نبدأ الاجتماع بالسؤال الاول 





			
				تحديد اوجه القصور فى القاعة وطرق علاجها
			
		

انا اتفق مع استاذى ابن طيبة ان القاعة ليس بها قصور 
القصور يكمن فى انها قاعة متخصصة 
ولكن يوجد بها ميزة جميلة جدا ان بها جزء خاص بالموارد البشرية 
والموارد البشرية تستهدف جميع الفئات وخصوصا الشباب 
فلو تم تنشيط هذا الجزء سوف يساعد على نمو القاعة وتردد معظم الاعضاء 





			
				كيفيه تطوير القاعة ؟ وما هى الوسائل التى تحقق هذا الهدف ؟
			
		

التطور ياتى اولا بتنوع المواضوعات وذلك عن طريق تواجد 
الاعضاء الذين تخصاصاتهم متوافقة مع نشاط القاعة بشكل 
دورى .

ان يوجد موضوع يتم فيه تجميع جيع القوانين التى تخص التجارة والتجارة 
والشركات والتامينات وقانون العمل*

----------


## القواس

_القاعه بصراحه لم أدخلها من قبل
معظم أعضاء المنتدى سنهم كبير و لهم أعمالهم الخاصه
سواء تجاريه أو موظفين كبار أو مفكرين
أعتقد اذا شرح كل واحد عمله حسناته و مساوءه
نكون ارتقينا بالقاعه
و كل شاب يرغب في مشروع يقول المؤهل و الامكانات و كل شخص مختص بالقاعه
يساعده و الاعلانات أعتقد انها مش فعاله لأن الرد اليي قبلي قال انها قاعه متخصصه
و هي فعلا كده
السلام عليكم_

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*هى ليست أبدا قاعة متخصصة هى قاعة المفروض يتلاقى فيها  قطاع عريض من الشباب مع رجال الأعمال  ونحن الآن فى عصر وزمن الإعلانات .....الجميع  يعلم جيدا ما هى الكوكا والبيبسى  وما زالت الإعلانات عنهم مستمرة حتى الآن رغم إن أنا لا أشرب أى منهم ...كيف سنجذب الشباب إلى هذه القاعة بدون  الإعلان عن القاعة وعن الجديد فيها....ولنحاول أن ندعوا أساتذة متخصصة من الجامعة مرة شخصية منهم كل شهر وندعوا أيضا رجال أعمال مشهورين ليحكوا عن تجاربهم فى مجال "رجال وسيدات الأعمال" كضيوف على المنتدى ونتحاور معهم وهكذا تدور العجلة وتعود الحياة إلى قاعة "رجال الأعمال والباحثين عن عمل" وليكن هذا أسمها الجديد!*

----------


## ahmedab216

*الأخ الفاضل الأستاذ / نادر ...

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،،

لك جزيل الشكر أخي الفاضل لدعوتك الكريمة .... و عذرا لتأخري في المشاركة ...

و أسجل تقدير لفكرتك المتطورة و الحديثة بمجال الادارة ...

الأخ العزيز ... أعتقد أنه يلزم الاستفادة بمن يمارسون العمل الخاص فعلا ... علي أن يذكر كل منهم مشكلة كبيرة تعرض لها عمله أو هددت استمراره  .. ثم يشرح كيف تعامل مع المشكلة فكرا و حلا ... 

فأحيانا يعتمد اسلوب العصف الذهني علي طرح حلول قد تبدو مستحيلة أو غريبة أو غير تقليدية بالنسبة للعامة ... و لكن بتطويعها للواقع تحقق نتائج مبهرة ...

شكر خاص للاستاذ عاصم ابو ندي علي هذا الجهد و التحليل ...

و أيضا شكر خاص للاستاذ الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني  لعمل الاحصاءات التي قد تكون أولي مراحل التفكير و وضع الحلول ....

لي عودة أخري أخي الفاضل ...

خالص تحياتي ...*

----------


## عصام كابو

استاذى الفاضل.. اسكندرانى

الف الف شكر على دعوتك لى لحضور الاجتماع 	 :: 

موضوع جميل جدا و ان شاء الله نستفيد منه جميعا

متابع معاك الموضوع بإذن الرحمن 	 ::

----------


## ناصرالصديق

> استاذى الفاضل.. اسكندرانى
> 
> الف الف شكر على دعوتك لى لحضور الاجتماع 	
> 
> موضوع جميل جدا و ان شاء الله نستفيد منه جميعا
> 
> متابع معاك الموضوع بإذن الرحمن




عين العقل  كلامك يا استاذ عصام كابو

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*من شروط أى إجتماع ناجح أن يكون  قصير ومحدد المدة وأن يكون مقصورا على  المشاركيين الإيجابيين وغير السلبيين والمتابعين فقط  لكن بحق هو الإجتماع حيخلص إمتى هو بدأ بالأمس الجمعة و النهارده السبت 14 فبراير 2009 وللأسف فى ناس كتير فى مصر بيعيدوا على بعض وبيقولوا لبعض هابى فالنتين  وبحق هو سى فالنتين هو ده واحد من قرايبنا ولا يمكن يكون واحد من مشايخنا وأكون أنا ناسى ...وبكده ما هى الدروس المستفادة من مشاركتى ديت:*

*الدرس المستفاد رقم 1:* 
*أى إجتماع عمل لا بد أن يكون قصير ومحدد الزمن مسبقا*

*الدرس المستفاد رقم 2:* 

*مكان الإجتماع يكون قاصر على المدعوين الإيجابيين وليس السلبيين والمتابعين فقط ولنا عوده أخرى...مثلا عامل البوفيه يجيب الطلبات ويمشى على طول بدون أى تعليق منه*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

عودة للمناقشة ..

أعتقد أن مشكلة القاعة تكمن في عدم إهتمام الفئة التي تخاطبها القاعة ( رجال الاعمال )بما تنشره القاعة من موضوعات وهذا إما لعدم تفرغهم وإما لعدم شعورهم بفائدة من تلك
 الموضوعات

كما أن هناك سبب أخر وهو عدم الحرص على الرد بالموضوع ..
حيث أن معظم الموضوعات غير نقاشية وتهدف الى طرح فكرة 
أو معلومة لمن يهمه الامر .. وبالتالي فالكثيرين يمر بها ويأخذ
ما يأخذ دون أن يقوم بالرد على ما قرأه
وهذا واضح من كم المشاهدات الكبير في بعض الموضوعات
والذي يقابله عدد قليل من الردود

أعتقد أنه يجب أن يتغير هدف القاعة وتوجهها لفئة رجال الاعمال فقط
بإدخال فئات أخرى تهمها موضوعات القاعة
كذلك محاولة جعل موضوعاتها ذات طبيعة نقاشية تصل بنا لهدف الموضوع
دون الاكتفاء بمجرد عرض لفكرة أو تقديم معلومه

خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولا أسفة على التأخير 
ثانياً أحيي الفكرة الأكثر من رائعة 
ثالثاً أقدم إقتراحاتي 
مبدأياً إن من أهم وسائل تنشيط أي قاعة هي المسابقات فليه ميبقاش في مسابقة شهرية لقاعة رجال الأعمال 
والمسابقة أنا فكرت إنها تبقى مفيدة لو إختارنا كتاب شهرياً يتم قراأته وتلخيصه ولا مانع من إضافة عرض شرائح يدعم هذا التلخيص 
ويتم عمل خمس مجموعات كل مجموعة بها من 5 إلى 10 أعضاء يذاكرون الكتاب ويلخصونه سوياً لكي يعتادوا على العمل كفريق وهذا من أهم مبادئ الإدارة وأخيراً يقدموا مشروع التخرج وهو عبارة عن التلخيص ومعه عرض الشرائح والفريق الفائز تحدده لجنة التحكيم والجوائز تحددها الإدارة أيضاً 

ثانياً ما رأيكم بالعمل بنظام ورش العمل أو الكورسات يعني أي حد عنده خبرة في مجال معين يعطي كورس فترة 3 شهور مثلاً به عدد معين من المشتركين ويكون التسجيل بالأولوية وشرط الجدية وفي نهاية الكورس يتم عرض مشكلة تناقش بين الأعضاء المنضمين لهذا الكورس أون لاين وإيجاد الحلول على ضوء ما تم دراسته 
ثالثاً مهم جداً عرض قصص نجاح وفشل رجال أعمال ومشاريع ولكن بطريقة شيقة وليس بطريقة السرد الممل 
رابعاً اللقاء الشهري مع أحد رجال الأعمال الناجحين سواء من داخل أو من خارج المنتدى 
خامساً أي حد مهتم بلإدارة وأخذ كورسات فيها بالخارج أرجو ان يطلعنا على أماكن هذه الكورسات وفائدتها 
هذا ما فكرت فيه حتى الوقت الحالي 
ولي عودة إن فكرت بحلول أخرى 
تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## القواس

> *من شروط أى إجتماع ناجح أن يكون  قصير ومحدد المدة وأن يكون مقصورا على  المشاركيين الإيجابيين وغير السلبيين والمتابعين فقط  لكن بحق هو الإجتماع حيخلص إمتى هو بدأ بالأمس الجمعة و النهارده السبت 14 فبراير 2009 وللأسف فى ناس كتير فى مصر بيعيدوا على بعض وبيقولوا لبعض هابى فالنتين  وبحق هو سى فالنتين هو ده واحد من قرايبنا ولا يمكن يكون واحد من مشايخنا وأكون أنا ناسى ...وبكده ما هى الدروس المستفادة من مشاركتى ديت:*
> 
> *الدرس المستفاد رقم 1:* 
> *أى إجتماع عمل لا بد أن يكون قصير ومحدد الزمن مسبقا*
> 
> *الدرس المستفاد رقم 2:* 
> 
> *مكان الإجتماع يكون قاصر على المدعوين الإيجابيين وليس السلبيين والمتابعين فقط ولنا عوده أخرى...مثلا عامل البوفيه يجيب الطلبات ويمشى على طول بدون أى تعليق منه*


_السلام عليكم
صح ان الاجتماع يكون محدد الوقت و بعد كده يتم تفريغ النتائج
أنا عاوز أتشد للقاعه 
مفيش مشكله اعلان جميل على رأس المنتدى جنب الديك الرومي
أكتب فيه ايه
محتوى القاعه غالبيته منقول
ايه المانع اننا نبدل المحتوى بقصص حياتنا العمليه
حتبقى أحسن من 100 دكتور اقتصاد عشان احنا الواقع
لو على دراسات الجدوى أهه
http://www.egvip.com/news/projects/19/1/index.html
بس فيه كلمه عجباني أوي لسيف
مشاركه واحده يستفيد منها ألف عضو خير من ألف مشاركه لا يستفيد منها ولا عضو
أنا صيدلي + مضارب في البورصه + تجارة أراضي
كله حلال و شرعي
و الاحصائيات جميله لكن لا تنطبق على الواقع الأن
السلام عليكم_

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ازيك يا اسكندراني و اشكر لك دعوتك لهذا الإجتماع
و معلش يا دكتور جمال مشاركتي ممكن تكون سلبية بس انا بالفعل ممكن ابحث معكم عن الحلول
لكن للأسف ليست لدي كي اقدمها ..تقريبا نقوا عليا مش بقى عندي افكار  :: 
اعتقد ان اي قاعة تخصصية في المنتدى هيكون فيها نفس المشكلة هنا لأن إحنا منتدى عام
و بالتالي القاعات التخصصية لا نجد عليها إقبال كبير مقارنة بالقاعات العامة 
و هذا بطيبعة الحال لأن تلك القاعات لا يدخلها غير فئة قليلة مهتمة بشئ معين بها
طرق الجذب ممكن تكون في المواضيع النقاشية التي تخص القاعة في وجهة نظري
فالحوار عادة يجذب الناس و النقاش بيثري اي موضوع
ممكن يتم التنسيق بين قاعة رجال الأعمال و القاعات الأخرى
بمعنى عمل مواضيع مشتركة ترتبط ببعضها و تكمل بعضها و وضع الروابط في كلا القاعتين
يعني هذا ما لدي الآن و متابعة معكم ان شاء الله 
ربنا يوفقك يا اسكندراني و ان شاء الله تصل بالقاعة إلى ما تتمناه
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> _أنا صيدلي + مضارب في البورصه + تجارة أراضي_
> _كله حلال و شرعي_
> _و الاحصائيات جميله لكن لا تنطبق على الواقع الأن_
> 
> _السلام عليكم_


*أنا مش  فاهم ماذا تقصد بخصوص ما يلى:*





> *و الاحصائيات جميله لكن لا تنطبق على الواقع الآن*




 :Helpsmilie2: 
الرجاء التوضيح
وهل الواقع الآن  السبت مساءا تغير فى رأيك
عن أمس الجمعة  صباحا
وقت بداية العصف الذهنى



@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

*وخللى بالك* المضاربة فى البورصة
حرام لأنك بتشترى وتبيع مجرد أوراق
ولا تشارك بالفعل فى عجلة الإنتاج
والأعمال بالنيات
و القمار حرام
وكذلك المضاربة حرام
عليكم بالتجارة
*فهى حلال 100%*

----------


## القواس

> *أنا مش  فاهم ماذا تقصد بخصوص ما يلى:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الرجاء التوضيح
> وهل الواقع الآن  السبت مساءا تغير فى رأيك
> عن أمس الجمعة  صباحا
> ...


_السلام عليكم 
الاحصاءات من اسباب الخسائر البشعه بالبورصه الأن
السوق هيرفع كله يشتري و بعدين انهيار خداع من علماء الاقتصاد
أنا لا أعتمد على الاحصائيات بل على خليك في الأمان و مشي جنب الحيط
نظرية المخاطره في البورصه
اعتمدت فيها على عدم استخدام أي مال مخصص لشيء أخر
فلوس الصيدليه لوحدها و الأرض لوحدها و البورصه لوحدها
عشان كده مزعلتش لما وقعت
البورصه مكسب و خساره يبقى حلال
و مبشتريش لا في شركة سجاير أو بيره كلها شركات عاديه يبقى حلال
و السهم معناه أني أمتلك جزء في الشركه (ليس مجرد ورق) بل عقد تمليك
فلا تعتمد يا دكتور على الاحصاءات أبدا في سوق العمل
امال ربنا خلقلي عقل ليه
أما بالنسبه لتغيير الرأي لأني شوفت حضرتك أصح في الرأي
الاعتراف بالحق فضيله ايه فأئده التغير بدون اعلان ذلك
و في المنتدى الأمريكاني جنرال لقيت ان مفيش شيء اسمه موضوع
أنت بتكتب رأس الموضوع و الأعضاء تكمله
و ده حيكون أحسن اختبار للقاعه من حيث المشاركات
و الاسكنداني بما أنه صاحب الشعله ينزله
شاب معاه 5000 جنيه ايه المشروع اليي ممكن يعمله
و نشوف الأراء
دمتم بخير_

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته 
مقترحاتى قبل نهاية الاجتماع :
ومعذرة إذا تكرر بعضها .. ذلك لأنى لم أشتطع أن أقرأ كل الردود 
وأظن أن العصف الذهنى يسمح بتكرار الأفكار فى مرحلة تجميع الأفكار قبل مناقشتها وتقييمها 

- إنشاء قاعات فرعية بالقاعة على حسب تصنيف موضوعاتها لتسهيل الرجوع إلى موضوع معين لمن يعتم به 
- التركيز على موضوعات تطوير الذات والتنمية البشرية فهى تهم قطاع كبير من الشباب (رجال اعمال المستقبل ) 
- المسابقات المتنوعة فى القاعة وبصفة دورية قد تكون من وسائل الجذب الهامة 
- استطلاع رأى الأعضاء عما يهمم فى القاعة (مع التنويه عن موضوع الاستطلاع فى إحدى القاعات ذات الإقبال ) 

أشكرك أخى اسكندرانى 
وإلى لقاء فى الموعد القادم لتجميع وتقييم الأفكار المطروحة

دمتم فى رعاية الله

----------


## kethara

*

 أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى .......نـــــادر



يا لها من فكرة رائعه 
لاستخراج افضل الافكار والمقترحات 
اسمح لى ان اشارك  باضافة
 قد لا تكون فى المستوى الراقى من اراء الاخوه الاجلاء 





			
				 القاعة من وجهة نظري ليست بها اوجه قصور و لن القصور منا نحن الاعضاء
			
		

اتفق مع راى اخى ابن طيبه فى رايه 





			
				التوصية:
عمل بعض إعلانات الدعاية الدورية داخل المنتدى للتشجيع على الدخول والمشاركة فى القاعات الأقل والأضعف إقبالا
			
		

اؤيد راى الدكتور جمال  الشربينى فى رايه 

اقترح عمل نشرة اسبوعيه باعمال القاعة او الجديد فى القاعة ترسل لكل الاعضاء 

عمل موضوعات مشتركة بين اكثر من عضو  وليكن تحليل كتاب او عرض لفكرة دراسة 

هذا ما جال بخاطرى الان ولى عوده اخرى 

دمت بكل الخير وأطيب المنى




مع تحيتــــــــــــــى

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> المرحلة الاولى يومى الجمعة والسبت  13 و14 فبراير


الحمد لله  والشكر لله 

انتهت المرحلة الاولى من الاجتماع التى كان محدد لها يومى 13 و14 فبراير 

وخلال ساعات ستبدا المرحلة الثانية بعد فرز المقترحات  والافكار 

وعرضها امام حضراتكم  لمناقشاتها للخروج بالتوصيات النهائية 



اتوجه بجزيل الشكر لكل الاخوه الاعزاء على  مساهماتهم الايجابيه 

سواء بحضور الاجتماع  او التشجيع او بالمراسلة  من خلال البريد او مكالمة تليفونيه 

اتقدم بخالص الشكر والتقدير والعرفان بالجميل الى كل من الاخوه 

اشرف المجاهد 

عاصم ابو ندى 

ابن طيبه 

دكتور جمال الشربينى 

ناريمان 

 شاعر الرومانسيه 

ام البنات 

سابرينا 

القواس 

ahmedab216 

عصام كابو 

ناصر صديق 

 مصراوية جدا 

 بوكى 

دكتور مصطفى 

 قيثارة 

لكم منى جميعا خالص التقدير وفائق الاحترام 


الاخوه الاعزاء 
مشاركتكم تعنى الكثير لتطوير قاعة رجال الاعمال 
ننتظر مشاركتكم البناءه فى المرحلة الثانيه من الاجتماع 
دمتم بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء 
سنبدا من اليوم وعلى مدى يومي 15 و16 فبراير 

المرحلة الثانية من الاجتماع 

حيث تم وضع كل الاقتراحات والافكار المطروحه فى المرحلة الاولى 

المطلوب فى هذه المرحلة 

تقييم هذه الأفكار والمقترحات  واختيار الأنسب منها 



ملخص للاقتراحات والافكار التى تم طرحها فى المرحلة الاولى من الاجتماع

1

 تنوع القاعة فى نطاق المواضيع المتعلقة بالقاعة وليس انحصارها فى مواضيع تهم فئة محددة من الأعضاء


2

 تجزئة الموضوعات ليحدث تفاعل 

صياغة الموضوعات القديمة  واعادة طرحها 

عرض نمازج من رجال اعمال ناجحين عرب واجانب

عرض المتاح من فرص تمويلية علي مستوى الشباب

عرض التجارب الفاشلة ودراسة اسباب الفشل

اخبار رجال الاعمال المشهورين في نشرة اخبارية عن رجال الاعمال..

 دعوة للخير أنت رجل اعمال مد يديك ودعم جمعية ولتكن" ماما عيشة – تحت التاسيس"

القائمة السوداء " رجال اعمال نحذرك منهم "

رجال اعمال نتمني نفعل فعلهم " اظهار فعل خير لرجل اعمال مشهور"

هل هناك فرصة لهذا المشروع !

3

 زيادة المواضيع الخدمية للشباب و المقبلين علي العمل و كيف نساعدهم علي اختبارات الوظيفة التي تعدها الشركات الان

 عرض نماذج لاختبارات الذكاء و الاختبارات النفسية التي يجب علي المتقدمين للوظيفة من اجتيازها ثم تدريبهم علي طريقة الحل

 نريد وضع دليل بالوظائف الخالية و لو يتم تجميعه من خلال فريق عمل من خلال الجرائد في اول اصدار لها و يتم نشره لمساعدة الشباب علي الحصول علي وظائف 

4

 عمل بعض إعلانات الدعاية الدورية داخل المنتدى للتشجيع على الدخول والمشاركة فى القاعات الأقل والأضعف إقبالا


5


 عمل فريق نجمع الأعضاء اللي لهم خبرة تجارية وقانونية علشان نكثف الموضوعات اللي مش بس تهم رجال الأعمال كمان تهم الشباب المبتدئين لأنها فئة ضخمة 

 وضع دليل للوظائف الخالية والتصنيف حسب كل مجال..وطبعاً أهم شئ انه يكون متجدد أسبوعياً

إعلانات عن دورات تدريبية للمحاسبين والكمبيوتر..الخ ممكن نجمعها بشكل دوري من الصحف ونضيفها لوحدها لمن يهمه الأمر


6  

الاهتمام بـ ( دراسات الجدوى ) 

7

 تنوع المواضوعات وذلك عن طريق تواجد الاعضاء الذين تخصاصاتهم متوافقة مع نشاط القاعة بشكل دورى .

 تجميع جيع القوانين التى تخص التجارة والتجارة والشركات والتامينات وقانون العمل

8

  شرح كل واحد عمله حسناته و مساوءه نكون ارتقينا بالقاعه
 كل شاب يرغب في مشروع يقول المؤهل و الامكانات و كل شخص مختص بالقاعة يساعده

 9

جذب الشباب إلى هذه القاعة بـالإعلان عن القاعة وعن الجديد فيها

ندعوا أساتذة متخصصة من الجامعة مرة شخصية منهم كل شهر

ندعوا رجال أعمال مشهورين ليحكوا عن تجاربهم فى مجال "رجال وسيدات الأعمال" كضيوف على المنتدى ونتحاور معهم 

 10

 الاستفادة بمن يمارسون العمل الخاص فعلا ... علي أن يذكر كل منهم مشكلة كبيرة تعرض لها عمله أو هددت استمراره .. ثم يشرح كيف تعامل مع المشكلة فكرا و حلا


11
يتغير هدف القاعة وتوجهها لفئة رجال الاعمال فقط بإدخال فئات أخرى تهمها موضوعات القاعة

جعل موضوعاتها ذات طبيعة نقاشية تصل بنا لهدف الموضوع دون الاكتفاء بمجرد عرض لفكرة أو تقديم معلومه

12

 مسابقة شهرية لقاعة رجال الأعمال 

عمل ورش العمل أو الكورسات

عرض قصص نجاح وفشل رجال أعمال ومشاريع 

لقاء الشهري مع أحد رجال الأعمال الناجحين سواء من داخل أو من خارج المنتدى  

أي  مهتم بلإدارة وأخذ كورسات فيها بالخارج أرجو ان يطلعنا على أماكن هذه الكورسات وفائدتها  


13

ايه المانع اننا نبدل المحتوى بقصص حياتنا العمليه حتبقى أحسن من 100 دكتور اقتصاد عشان احنا الواقع

14

طرق الجذب ممكن تكون في المواضيع النقاشية التي تخص القاعة 

التنسيق بين قاعة رجال الأعمال و القاعات الأخرى


15

إنشاء قاعات فرعية بالقاعة على حسب تصنيف موضوعاتها لتسهيل الرجوع إلى موضوع معين لمن يعتم به 

التركيز على موضوعات تطوير الذات والتنمية البشرية فهى تهم قطاع كبير من الشباب (رجال اعمال المستقبل ) 

المسابقات المتنوعة فى القاعة وبصفة دورية قد تكون من وسائل الجذب الهامة 

استطلاع رأى الأعضاء عما يهمم فى القاعة (مع التنويه عن موضوع الاستطلاع فى إحدى القاعات ذات الإقبال 


16

عمل نشرة اسبوعيه باعمال القاعة او الجديد فى القاعة ترسل لكل الاعضاء 

موضوعات مشتركة بين اكثر من عضو


الاخوه الاعزاء 
مشاركتكم تعنى الكثير لتطوير قاعة رجال الاعمال 
ننتظر مشاركتكم البناءه فى هذا الاجتماع 
دمتم بكل خير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> 13
> 
> ايه المانع اننا نبدل المحتوى بقصص حياتنا العمليه حتبقى أحسن من *100 دكتور اقتصاد* عشان احنا الواقع


 
*برجاء حذف الفقرة رقم 13  من مضبطة الإجتماع لأنها بتضرب العلم و التعليم فى مقتل*
*وتشجع على الفهلوة و السبهللة وترجع بنا إلى عصر أغنياء الحرب وعصر تجار وكالة البلح و البيكيا!*

*وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا*

----------


## القواس

> *برجاء حذف الفقرة رقم 13  من مضبطة الإجتماع لأنها بتضرب العلم و التعليم فى مقتل*
> *وتشجع على الفهلوة و السبهللة وترجع بنا إلى عصر أغنياء الحرب وعصر تجار وكالة البلح و البيكيا!*
> 
> *وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا*


_يا ريتك يا دكتور تشوف تجار الخورده في البلد راكبين عربيات شكلها ايه
و معاهم فلوس قد ايه و مشغلين ناس أد ايه
هو عاد في حرب لما حيبقى فيه أغنياء
و ايه البيكيا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولاقصدك  الراجل اليي بيلف و يقول روباااااااااابكيا
تعال يا دكتور شوف أهل العلم من بكره قاعد في البيت
عشان عمو بطرس غالي بيعيد تربيتي
و زي مقال للنقيب بتعنا (خلي البليه تلعب)
مش دي برده خرده_

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ايه المانع اننا نبدل المحتوى بقصص حياتنا العمليه حتبقى أحسن من 100 دكتور اقتصاد عشان احنا الواقع





> عمل ورش العمل أو الكورسات





> جعل موضوعاتها ذات طبيعة نقاشية تصل بنا لهدف الموضوع دون الاكتفاء بمجرد عرض لفكرة أو تقديم معلومه





> الاستفادة بمن يمارسون العمل الخاص فعلا ... علي أن يذكر كل منهم مشكلة كبيرة تعرض لها عمله أو هددت استمراره .. ثم يشرح كيف تعامل مع المشكلة فكرا و حلا





> ندعوا رجال أعمال مشهورين ليحكوا عن تجاربهم فى مجال "رجال وسيدات الأعمال" كضيوف على المنتدى ونتحاور معهم





احنا نقدر نخرج من مجموعة الاقتراحات السابقة لفكرة جديده 

تقوم على الاستفاده من خبرات البعض فى شرح تجاربهم وخبراتهم 

ايه رايكم فى موضوع  مناقشه 

مع عضو فى المنتدى والحمد لله المنتدى يذخر بالنماذج الطيبه 

يكلمنا عن عمله ومشاكله والخبرات التى استفادها منه

 ويريد ان ينقلها للشباب 

ويكون حوار ومناقشه مفيده لنا جميعا

----------


## nariman

*فكرة جميلة يا أستاذ نادر.. وممكن الموضوع يبقى متجدد على هيئة إختيار شهري أو نصف شهري .*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> _يا ريتك يا دكتور تشوف تجار الخورده في البلد راكبين عربيات شكلها ايه_
> _و معاهم فلوس قد ايه و مشغلين ناس أد ايه_
> _هو عاد في حرب لما حيبقى فيه أغنياء_
> _و ايه البيكيا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_
> _ولاقصدك الراجل اليي بيلف و يقول روباااااااااابكيا_
> _تعال يا دكتور شوف أهل العلم من بكره قاعد في البيت_
> _عشان عمو بطرس غالي بيعيد تربيتي_
> _و زي مقال للنقيب بتعنا (خلي البليه تلعب)_
> _مش دي برده خرده_


 
*أنا لو معايا  قرشين حلوين  كنت إشتغلت  فى مجال الزبالة وكنت خليت مصر أنظف بلد فى العالم وعلى حسابى ومن حر مالى كنت سأوزع الزبالين (المندوبين بتوعى) ليعطوا مجانا  سكان مصر كل شهر أكياس بلاستيك ملونه أحمر وأخضر وأصفر* 

*الأحمر لجمع البلاستيك و النايلون والملابس القديمة والأوراق والصحف القديمة*

*والأخضر للمخلفات العضوية بواقى تنظيف الخضروات و الفاكهة*

*والأصفر للزجاج والجوامد خرده وعلب أغذية محفوظة* 


*وكنت سأبنى مصانع لتدوير هذه المخلفات لتحويلها إلى أسمدة طبيعية وورق وكرتون جديد وكذلك زجاج جديد  .....الخ*

*وبكده نتوصل إلى التالى:*
*إعفاء سكان مصر من مصاريف التخلص من الزبالة**جمع الزبالة مجانا من البيوت* *مما سينعكس بالإيجاب على نظافة الشوراع* *التقليل من حجم البطالة**زيادة الدخل القومى للفرد* 
*  وهنا تظهر فائدة العلم والتعليم وإستعمال العقل فى مشكلة تؤرق مصر ألا وهى الزبالة ونظافة الشوارع*

*خد شهادتك أولا وأعمل اللى أنت عاوز تعمله بعد ذلك* 
*ولكن تتولد زبال من غير شهادة حتفضل طول عمرك زبال ومعقد لأن ممعاكشى شهادة وتروح تخطب علشان تتجوز وأنت مطاطى راسك وتظهر عقدك على المتعلمين الشغالين عندك!*

*وأطلبوا العلم ولو حتى فى الهند أو الصين!*


*اللى بيحصل حاليا فى مصر مش مقياس*
*سيجئ اليوم الذى ستطلع فيه الشمس*
*ومن شدة حرارتها فى هذا اليوم*
*سيموت بس كل ظالم وكل فاسد*
*وتانى يوم ستكون الشمس*
*بردا وسلاما على كل المصريين*
*فى اليوم ده*
*مصر حتكون حاجه تانيه خالص*
*كبيرها زى صغيرها*
*وصغيرها زى كبيرها*
*نسيج واحد وشعب واحد*
*لا سيادية ولا وطنيه*
*وإنما* 
*مصريه وبس!*



  فكروا كويس فى موضوع الزبالة
متيجوا نعمل مع بعض شركة مساهمة مصريه
ونسميها

*زبـــــــــــالتكو*
_Zebaletco_

وبكده
أضمن للقواس إستثمار جيد وحلال
بدلا من مضاربته فى البورصة

----------


## القواس

> *أنا لو معايا  قرشين حلوين  كنت إشتغلت  فى مجال الزبالة وكنت خليت مصر أنظف بلد فى العالم وعلى حسابى ومن حر مالى كنت سأوزع الزبالين (المندوبين بتوعى) ليعطوا مجانا  سكان مصر كل شهر أكياس بلاستيك ملونه أحمر وأخضر وأصفر* 
> 
> *الأحمر لجمع البلاستيك و النايلون والملابس القديمة والأوراق والصحف القديمة*
> 
> *والأخضر للمخلفات العضوية بواقى تنظيف الخضروات و الفاكهة*
> 
> *والأصفر للزجاج والجوامد خرده وعلب أغذية محفوظة* 
> 
> 
> ...


_مش عارف ليه يا دكتور أنت بتعتقد أن ده مشروع جديد
ده كان في دسوق من 10 سنوات و كان ممتاذ مفيش زباله في الشوارع
و يتم فرز الزباله و تصنيفها و اعادة تدويرها
العيش البواقي لمزارع الدواجن و البلاستيك و الحديد و كل شيء
و بتدفع 3 جنيه شهري و يعطيك 30 كيس و يأخذ الكيس من باب شقتك
عارف ليه فشل يا دكتور
عشان كان بيدفع حق استغلال لمجلس المدينه 8000 جنيه و هما رفعوها الى 20000
يرضيك أحط فلوسي يا دكتور و أخسرها
ده الفرق بين دراسة الجدوى و الحياه العمليه
شكرا على أول مشروع_

----------


## أمــونــة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أستاذي الفاضل والعزيز جداااا ...

أستـــاذ نـــــادر

أنا بعتذر جداااااااااا عن تأخري في المشاركة بس غصب عني والله

بس فعلا الموضوع رائع جدا.. وكان نفسي أكون من المشاركين في المرحلة الأولى  :Poster Oops:  ..
الاقتراحات ممتازة جدا .. والمناقشة جميلة وهادفة 





> احنا نقدر نخرج من مجموعة الاقتراحات السابقة لفكرة جديده 
> 
> تقوم على الاستفاده من خبرات البعض فى شرح تجاربهم وخبراتهم 
> 
> ايه رايكم فى موضوع مناقشه 
> 
> مع عضو فى المنتدى والحمد لله المنتدى يذخر بالنماذج الطيبه 
> 
> يكلمنا عن عمله ومشاكله والخبرات التى استفادها منه
> ...



فكرة جميلة جدا .. خاصة إن فعلا في المنتدى خبرات كبيرة في مجالات مختلفة .. نقدر نستفيد منها جميعا

جزاك الله خيرا يا أستاذ نادر .. 
أنا في غاية الإعجاب بإيجابية حضرتك وسعيك لتطوير القاعة دائما .. 
 ربنا يكرمك و يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## سابرينا

*



			
				عرض نمازج من رجال اعمال ناجحين عرب واجانب
			
		

الفكرة ديه فعلا جميلة وفعلا موجوده
http://egyptsons.com/misr/thread92424.html






			
				القائمة السوداء " رجال اعمال نحذرك منهم 
اخبار رجال الاعمال المشهورين في نشرة اخبارية عن رجال الاعمال..
			
		

اخبار رجال الاعمال والقوائم السوداء لهم ما أكثرها على صفحات الجرائد وعلى شاشات التلفزيون وليس لها فائدة لا على المنتدى ولا على القاعة 






			
				عرض نماذج لاختبارات الذكاء و الاختبارات النفسية التي يجب
علي المتقدمين للوظيفة من اجتيازها ثم تدريبهم علي طريقة الحل
			
		

فكرة جميلة جدا لاننا دائما ما نهوى مثلا هذه الاختبارات 





			
				نريد وضع دليل بالوظائف الخالية و لو يتم تجميعه من خلال فريق عمل من خلال
الجرائد في اول اصدار لها و يتم نشره لمساعدة الشباب علي الحصول علي وظائف
			
		

هذه الفكرة قد تتسبب فى صنع المشاكل لانه يوجد بعض الاعلانات  والشركات الوهميه واول شئ سيقال عند وقوع ائ مشكلة للعضو انه تعرف 
على الوظيفه عن طريق المنتدى وعندها قد يفقد المنتدى مصدقيته لهذا العضو او الزائر ونحن لا نريد ان نخسر احدا او نفقد شئ من مصداقيتنا 





			
				عمل بعض إعلانات الدعاية الدورية داخل المنتدى للتشجيع على الدخول والمشاركة فى القاعات الأقل والأضعف إقبالا
			
		

اوايد واحبذ فكرة الاعلانات وبشده 





			
				عمل فريق نجمع الأعضاء اللي لهم خبرة تجارية وقانونية علشان نكثف الموضوعات
 اللي مش بس تهم رجال الأعمال كمان تهم الشباب المبتدئين لأنها فئة ضخمة
			
		

نجاح اى عمل يكون بفضل مجموعة وتطوير القاعة والنهوض بها لن يكون بعمل فردى
وانما عمل جماعى لكن لابد لذلك الفريق ان يجتمع هنا على حب القاعة وحب منتدى ابنا مصر 






			
				ندعوا أساتذة متخصصة من الجامعة مرة شخصية منهم كل شهر
ندعوا رجال أعمال مشهورين ليحكوا عن تجاربهم فى مجال
"رجال وسيدات الأعمال" كضيوف على المنتدى ونتحاور معهم
			
		

وجد صعوبة فى تنفيذ هذه الفكرة لكن ممكن الدعوة تكون لاساتذة 
متواجدون فى المنتدى وما اكثر الاعضاء الاساتذة فى مجالتهم 






			
				تنوع القاعة فى نطاق المواضيع المتعلقة بالقاعة وليس انحصارها فى مواضيع تهم فئة محددة من الأعضاء

يتغير هدف القاعة وتوجهها لفئة رجال الاعمال فقط بإدخال فئات أخرى تهمها موضوعات القاعة
			
		

القاعة لا تستهدف فقط رجال الاعمال القاعة تستهف اولا الشباب ( جال اعمال المستقبل ) المحاسبين المحامين التجار وكل هؤلاء اصحاب الاعمال 
الخاصة كما ان القاعة قاعة متخصصة تتنوع موضوعاتها التخصصية لكى يتم زيادة جذب الاعضاء عليها وليس تغير نمطها لتطورها





			
				مسابقة شهرية لقاعة رجال الأعمال 
عمل ورش العمل أو الكورسات
			
		

احبذ هذه الافكار بشدة 





			
				طرق الجذب ممكن تكون في المواضيع النقاشية التي تخص القاعة 
التنسيق بين قاعة رجال الأعمال و القاعات الأخرى
			
		

حلو الفكرة عن طريق مثلا نقل الموضوعات من القاعات الاخرى لقاعة رجال 
الاعمال التى تحمل الطابع العام والنقاشى لكن رغم ذلك فى تفيد القاعة وروادها 





			
				التركيز على موضوعات تطوير الذات والتنمية البشرية فهى تهم قطاع كبير من الشباب (رجال اعمال المستقبل )
			
		

هذه الموضوعت تهم كل الفئات وجميع الاعمار وجميع التخصصات فانا معها وبشدة واول المشاركين بها عند تنفيذها*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> ملحوظه هامه 
> 
> تأجيل الحكم على الأفكار او مناقشاتها فى هذه المرحله


  الاخوه الاعضاء بناء علي فهمي  لتلك الملحوظة اكتفيت بطرح ما عندي ولم اعلق من قبل
فعزرا 



> الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني
> 
> مجهود رائع من ابو ندى وإحصائية رائعة تساعد كل من يريد أن يشارك فى تحليل هذه المشكلة من جذورها
> 
> 
> 
> عمل بعض إعلانات الدعاية الدورية داخل المنتدى للتشجيع على الدخول والمشاركة فى القاعات الأقل والأضعف إقبالا


 
 اشكركَ يا دكتور جمال .. والحقيقة في هذا الموضوع اطلعت علي الدكتور جمال الأكاديمي والمفكر العلمي
وخبرات السنين فيا لها من جواهر في النفوس بارك الله لك وفيك وجزاك  خيرا

الإعلان هو الرئة التي يتنفس بها أي مشروع ناجح وكلما يكون نقي يصل إلي الهدف المنشود ...



> شاعر الرومانسية
> 
> 
> واسمح لي بتحية اخونا ..عاصم ابوندي
> على اجتهاده باعطاءنا نبذه تحليلة تكون هى البداية الصحيحة في
> الدخول في المناقشة وعرض المشكلة


 أشكرك أخي الفاضل وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا  


> الاستاذة 
> والشركات سبرينا
> ان يوجد موضوع يتم فيه تجميع جيع القوانين التى تخص التجارة والتجارة والتامينات وقانون العمل


 عنوان الموضع أخت سبرينا  هو الدليل الأول للباحث عن شيء يهتم به
ومن هنا إن وجد موضوع  ما ووجدنا أن المحتوي يحتاج عنوان أفضل 
فليتواصل المشرف لطرح العنوان مع صاحب الموضوع 
" التواصل بين المشرفين والأعضاء يجعل حركة التلاقي في تفاعل "




> الاستاذ /ahmedab216
> 
> 
> 
> شكر خاص للأستاذ عاصم ابو ندي علي هذا الجهد و التحليل ...


    بارك الله فيك ولك أخي الفاضل 



> الأستاذة
> boukybouky
> ممكن يتم التنسيق بين قاعة رجال الأعمال و القاعات الأخرى


 فكرة الإعلان التي طرحها الدكتور جمال تكفي في التواصل
وأيضا تفاعل المشرف مع الأعضاء



> الأستاذ نادر" الاسكندراني"
> 
> ايه رايكم فى موضوع مناقشه 
> 
> مع عضو فى المنتدى والحمد لله المنتدى يذخر بالنماذج الطيبه 
> 
> يكلمنا عن عمله ومشاكله والخبرات التى استفادها منه
> 
> ويريد ان ينقلها للشباب


  رائع أستاذ نادر واقترح أن نستفيد من خبرة الأستاذة/ هابدي دياب , فلها موضوع رائع مماثل في قاعة التعارف

وأخيرا  شكرا لك أستاذ نادر لما اتتحت لي فرصة للتلاقي مع نخبة ممتازة في موضوع ممتاز
دمتم بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

هل *ممكن حد فيكم يقولى ما هو التعريف الشامل والأكيد للـمصطلح "رجل أو سيدة الأعمال"؟!*

*الاردنية نجاح المساعيد وعريسها رجل الاعمال الليبي*


*مليون دولار اميركي انفقها رجل الاعمال الليبي على حفل زفافه من المذيعة الاردنية نجاح المساعيد*

*@@@@@*


وفاة خطيب هيفاء وهبي السابق رجل الأعمال السعودي طارق الجفالي

 


 @@@@@@@@@@


*نجيب ساويرس: جمال مبارك شاب ذكي وأشفق على "أحمد عز
*** 
نجيب أنسي ساويرس هو أحد أكبر *رجال الأعمال*

*@@@@@@@*

 
*زوجة رجل الاعمال المصري هشام طلعت مصطفى المتهم بالتحريض على قتل سوزان تميم*

*@@@@@@@*

**
*رجل الاعمال المصري هشام طلعت مصطفى اثناء جلسة محاكمته*


@@@@@@



سيدة الاعمال العنود الرماح
عقلية تجاريه فذه 




سيدة الاعمال لينا قزاز




سيدة الاعمال لبنى العليان

عقلية خارقه

----------


## اسكندرانى

اتوجه بخالص الشكر وفائق التقدير 
للاخوه الاعزاء  المشاركين بمقترحاتهم ومناقشة المرحلة الثانية 

دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى 

القواس 

ناريمان 

أمونه 

سابرينا 

عاصم ابو ندى 



اشكركم على جهودكم 

وبالفعل كان اجتماع مفيد ومثمر 

 شاهدنا مجموعة من المقترحات البناءه 

 تم الاتفاق مبدئيا على عدة موضوعات سنسعى فى الفترة القادمة لتنفيذها وقد بدانا بالفعل  التجهيز لها منها على سبيل المثال 

(1)
النشرة الدورية بموضوعات ونشاط القاعة 


(2)
لقاء حوارى مع احد الاعضاء للاستفادة بخبراته وتجربته 
فى مجال الادارة والحياه 

(3)
مسابقة القاعة 

(4)

كورسات متخصصه فى مجال التنمية البشرية 





هذه مجرد البداية وان شاء الله  تؤتى ثمارها 

وسيكون لنا اجتماع اخر فى الاسبوع الاول من شهر يوليه لتقييم الاداء

 ووضع خطة للنصف الثانى من عام 2009 


دمتم بكل خير

----------


## محمد أمير

*الأخ الكريم أسكندرانى

موضوع مميز وجهد بارز
ونجاح مؤكد بإذن الله للقاعة
من قرائتى للموضوع ومتابعته والنتائج
ستكون قاعة مميزة ورائدة بالمنتدى وجاذبة
للقراء والزوار ومثل يحتذى به بباقى القاعات
ربنا يوفقك ويوفق الجميع والفايدة تعم
بأنتظار الفعاليات ومتابعة نجاحها 
وقريبا تكون قاعة رجال الأعمال هنا عنوان للمنتدى
فأنت خبرة رائعة بالأدارة 
كلل الله كل مجهوداتك دايما بالنجاح*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*شكرا استاذ محمد امير على كلامك الطيب 
لك تحياتى*

----------


## drmustafa

صديقى العزيز اسكندراني النادر
أشكرك مرتين
مرة على الموضوع الجميل الي شاركت فيه قبل كدة
ومرة على نقطة التاكسي المكملة للوسام
اللي كان موضوعك سبب الفوز فيها

----------


## اسكندرانى

اهلا بك دكتور مصطفى 
ومبروك الفوز بالنقطه 
ابقى اعزمنى على العشا بالمكافاهة اللى حتاخدها

----------

